# Team USA: Only country to medal in Olympics and World Championships



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Why do we need to overhaul our progam? :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Once again proves how difficult it is to get through a single elimination tournament.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

Who said you will? A few young forumites?

This USA is very good and will be even better in the Olympics. How many more monster games can this Greece pull out :biggrin: ?

I hope many :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Team USA were only beaten by Greece.only 1 loss,not a bad ratio.But they need to win it all to satisfy basketball fans


----------

